# Tramadol for Chronic Fatigue



## rik (Jan 4, 2010)

By accident I noticed that Tramadol helps amazingly for my chronic fatigue. I've never heard or read anything about this on the internet. I take it for 7 months now, 100 mg in the morning and I can get through the day. If I take less or nothing then i'm really tired all day. Even if I slept for 12 hours. 1 hour after i woke up it's really hard to keep my eyes open. All I want is go to bed and sleep.

Anyone knows how this works in the brain? I have SAD and ADD


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

opiods like tramadol and nubain/buprenorphine gave me steady energy as well...not sure how it works but they also obviously boosted my mood and social drive as well..shame they are so addictive..


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Never heard of anything like that before from Ultram. But if something works it certainly makes sense to use it. After all, this is how new uses for drugs are found.

100 mg isn't much. For the benefit of any who don't know, tramadol (Ultram) is normally taken for pain, up to 400 mg a day (with the dosage having a limit due to risk of seizure at too high a level.) It comes in 50 mg pills and would normally be taken up to 100 mg at a time up to 4 times daily.

I'm sure others than tell you vastly more about the details of how it works than I can. It weakly binds to opioid receptors & also acts like a very weak SSRI.

Drowsiness is on its list of possible side effects, though that doesn't seem to happen much. Never heard of it being stimulating or energizing though. My experience is that it does absolutely nothing even at 400 mg a day. In fact, I've found it does nothing even when taken in a single dose of 800 mg (yes, that's 16 pills at once -- don't try that one at home.)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

belfort said:


> opiods like tramadol and nubain/buprenorphine gave me steady energy as well...not sure how it works but they also obviously boosted my mood and social drive as well..*shame they are so addictive*..


Tramadol is not "so addictive." It's "so addictive" that the DEA has never classified it as a controlled substance & it's been selling in the US for at least the last 16 years.

My mother has been on it for arthritis pain for over a decade without any symptoms at all of dependency or addiction or habituation or loss of efficacy or dose escalation. In other words, she lacks all the hallmarks of addiction.

After 5 million scrips for Ultram had been written in the US the FDA forced the maker to send a warning letter to doctors about the risk of dependency/addiction based upon a mere 105 adverse reports. In every case these reports involved a patient who had a history of opioid addiction. I don't think heroin addicts or those who munch Percocet like candy are a representative sample of the general public.


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

rik said:


> By accident I noticed that Tramadol helps amazingly for my chronic fatigue. I've never heard or read anything about this on the internet. I take it for 7 months now, 100 mg in the morning and I can get through the day. If I take less or nothing then i'm really tired all day. Even if I slept for 12 hours. 1 hour after i woke up it's really hard to keep my eyes open. All I want is go to bed and sleep.
> 
> Anyone knows how this works in the brain? I have SAD and ADD


A medication that will wake you right up better than any stimulant can is called Provigil. Talk to your doctor about that or research it. They give it to people with Narcolepsy.


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

^^provigil is a stimulant though..i have tried it, it works a little better than ephedrine in my eyes without a bad crash..i still noticed a comedown though..

ive talked to several people(soccer moms mostly) that claimed tramadol gave them the energy they needed to get thru the day..claimed it worked much better then caffeine, again with no crash..

when it comes to tramadol and addiction, it is much less adddictive than nubain and other opiods but to what extent im not sure..i noticed no euphoria or increase in well-being from tram but did notice a slight energy boost/relaxation.

being tired all the time sucks bottom line..exercise and diet only go so far though..i know that thru experience..


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Aren't you tramadol users afraid of the seizure risk? Would a dose of 50mg -100mg still risk having a seizure?


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't kid yourselves. If you plan on self medicating with tramadol know that the withdrawal is horrible. I've had withdrawals from oxy's tramadol and methadone, I found tramadol just as bad as the other opiates.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Oioioi123 said:


> Don't kid yourselves. If you plan on self medicating with tramadol know that the withdrawal is horrible. I've had withdrawals from oxy's tramadol and methadone, I found tramadol just as bad as the other opiates.


Is this withdrawal the same as benzo withdrawal? What are the symptoms of withdrawal? I am pretty good at self medicating/dosing without having any addiction problems.


----------



## whitney1961 (Mar 22, 2013)

Tramadol is an opiate, not an opioid. If the medicinal benefits should outweigh the possible side effects, then I believe that taking Tramadol could bring great help in alleviating pain. Every drug has its own possible side effects and drawbacks and we should be educated well about the meds that we are taking to reap the benefits.. e-pillstore.com


----------

